# Summer Hosts, Make me feel fine... Clouds4India



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Neo, on 26 Jun 2014 - 5:12 PM, said:





Neo said:


> Found another one: clouds4india
> 
> http://lowendtalk.co...gb-kvm-6#latest


Let's discuss....


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

So to start, this outfit has lifted content and probably their design from other companies...

The homepage got changed after someone on LET called them on copy theft, Shovenose to be exact:

"Standard with every VPS Server Mania provides a console interface for you to be able to resolve any unexpected software issues"

Now changed to:

"Standard with every VPS Clouds 4 India provides a console interface for you to be able to resolve any unexpected software issues or unexpected system"

Original shit stolen copy:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ZuDapWEzUrwJ:www.clouds4india.com/+&cd=21&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

What else?


*Server located in Phoenix Datacenter Kansas City USA*

*Test IP 107.167.72.28*
There isn't any Phoenix Datacenter in Kansas City 

A traceroute to that IP shows it is Phoenix alright, Phoenix, ARIZONA.  IOFLood..


```
NetRange:       107.167.72.0 - 107.167.72.63
CIDR:           107.167.72.0/26
OriginAS:       AS53755
NetName:        IOF-1514
NetHandle:      NET-107-167-72-0-1
Parent:         NET-107-167-64-0-1
NetType:        Reassigned
RegDate:        2014-04-15
Updated:        2014-04-15
Ref:            http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-107-167-72-0-1

CustName:       prohostingserver
Address:        3402 East University Drive
City:           Phoenix
StateProv:      AZ
PostalCode:     85034
Country:        US
RegDate:        2014-04-15
Updated:        2014-04-15
Ref:            http://whois.arin.net/rest/customer/C04990049

OrgAbuseHandle: RAMUG-ARIN
OrgAbuseName:   Ramuglia, Gabriel
OrgAbusePhone:  +1-702-482-8064
OrgAbuseEmail:  [email protected]
```


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

But there's more!

http://clouds4india.com/terms

"*Support Boundaries:**Clouds 4 India* Inc. provides 24x7 technical support to our Subscribers. We limit our technical support to our area of expertise. The following is our guidelines when providing support: *Clouds 4 India* provides support related to your hostingâ€™s physical functioning. *Clouds 4 India* does not offer technical support for application specific issues such as cgi programming, html or any other such issue. *Clouds 4 India* does not provide technical support for YOUR customers. If you can email, we encourage you to email support (at) servermania (dot) com for assistance. Lastly, the Help files in the program you are using may have the answer to your question so please do investigate these resources before calling tech support."

---- bahahahahhahahahah -----

Usually I would ask if this company was  a ServerMania shill/shell...  But on this one, a new spin..

*Are the people behind Clouds4India part of the ServerMania/ColoCrossing India outsourced helpdesk?*

or is this truly a lazy bastard summerhost?


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

and... I'm not done...

What is hysterical is this terms document I just quoted, ServerMania does or did use it... But so do SLEWS of others...

What's terrible about it is the language:

"We limit our technical support to our area of expertise. The following is our guidelines when providing support"

---> The following is our guidelines.... WRONG ENGWISH.   ---> The following are our guidelines.... <--- corrected

Now the funny... Is your company in this elite group of lazy fools with fake docs, who don't even read their crap?

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22We+limit+our+technical+support+to+our+area+of+expertise.+The+following+is+our+guidelines+when+providing+support%22

Google says: About 5,300 results


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 26, 2014)

I give him a +1 for admitting he ripped the design and providing my laugh of the day:



> clouds4india Member
> 
> 
> 9:42AM
> ...







Datacenter location confusion: the Kansas City part is because he used to have a server at Datashack  that he tried to sell on LET in April. 

Looking at his post history on LET, I vote for option #2 "a lazy bastard summerhost"


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0


----------



## eddynetweb (Jun 26, 2014)

ServerMania is part of ColoCrossing?


Oh, and they copied a bunch of text off ServerMania's website.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 26, 2014)

Ahhhh yes the lazy, not to mention some what retarded and ripped, summer hosts time. This should be an interesting year to say the least. I have a feeling we are going to see more of these and more of the ones that are kind of hidden as well.

Most of these people need a smack in the back of the head and damned time out as far as I am concerned. This is getting a bit ridiculous.



eddynetweb said:


> ServerMania is ColoCrossing?


 Fixed that for you there bud. opcorn:


----------



## eddynetweb (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh no: http://www.whois.com/whois/clouds4india.com


They're trouble alright...


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Why you say trouble @eddynetweb... I don't follow..

Pulled erroneous blah blah ... sorry... stop multitasking now.... time for an adult beverage.


----------



## eddynetweb (Jun 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> Why you say trouble @eddynetweb... I don't follow..
> 
> 
> Pulled erroneous blah blah ... sorry... stop multitasking now.... time for an adult beverage.


"Creation Date: 24-jan-2014"


They're also claiming to be a registered Ltd.


----------



## Nett (Jun 26, 2014)

YAY SUMMER HAPPINESS


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh I can't take it... Summerhosts are killing my research time.   I am going to have to outsource my research to an Indian staff.

"Scalable billing we have for you to pay through !" --- then major payment processors logos. (From the above titled fubar is King company's website)

You other legit companies experimenting with scalable billing?  Must be some new fangled feature of some customer management system.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

(function(i,s,o,g,r,a,m){i['GoogleAnalyticsObject']=r;i[r]=i[r]||function(){
(i[r].q=i[r].q||[]).push(arguments)},i[r].l=1*new Date();a=s.createElement(o),
m=s.getElementsByTagName(o)[0];a.async=1;a.src=g;m.parentNode.insertBefore(a,m)
})(window,document,'script','//www.google-analytics.com/analytics.js','ga');

*ga('create', 'UA-35991531-6', 'clouds4india.com');*
ga('send', 'pageview');

------------------------

Surprised, Google Analytics again.   5 other sites being tracked on that account.

So far I can't find any of them.  Unique situation


----------



## Nett (Jun 26, 2014)

Nope http://reverseinternet.com/analytics/35991531


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't believe I was almost filed away in the same category as... http://clouds4india.com/kvm that. Socket 1366... tisk tisk.


----------



## Kakashi (Jun 28, 2014)

The song Summertime Sadness (Lana Del Ray) is on repeat in my head whilst reading this thread.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVjsGKrE6E8


----------



## drmike (Jun 28, 2014)

Kakashi said:


> The song Summertime Sadness (Lana Del Ray) is on repeat in my head whilst reading this thread.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVjsGKrE6E8


I like that video   Nice music.


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2014)

Bahahaha!

These jokers are back with another company.....

Long live the stupid retarded, newbs, too good of deal to not buy IDIOTS on LET.

Someone tell this host, SUMMER IS OVER.

Sales offer on LET:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/33579/vpsraid-solutions-dallas-kvm-sale

so.... some folks wanted to know who this company was. So.... I do like this ---> View ---> Source:

Up in there is this:


<script>
(function(i,s,o,g,r,a,m){i['GoogleAnalyticsObject']=r;i[r]=i[r]||function(){
(i[r].q=i[r].q||[]).push(arguments)},i[r].l=1*new Date();a=s.createElement(o),
m=s.getElementsByTagName(o)[0];a.async=1;a.src=g;m.parentNode.insertBefore(a,m)
})(window,document,'script','//www.google-analytics.com/analytics.js','ga');

ga('create', 'UA-35991531-7', 'auto');
ga('send', 'pageview');

</script>

UA-35991531

Hmmm who could that be?  We go searching: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22UA-35991531%22

#1 link --->  

So... VPSRAID =

Clouds4India
Bahahahaha!

I just noticed they actually do mention their prior company name:

"Being incorporated on November 1st 2013 , Our company has been providing Servers, Web development & IT services . We were formerly known as *Clouds4India*, But have taken up the present name *VPSRAID Solutions, Inc.* We aim on providing services to clients @ affordable cost without letting them experience any sort of problems pertaining to their services. Being well experienced to handle any kind of technical / non-technical issues We are always here to help you !. Our support is 24x7 Handled by different executives @ different TimeZones. So dont hesitate to contact us if a problem should arise."

May, this time, they didn't repeat all the issues that started this thread.... But I haven't gone through their site yet to see how many sins they committed this time....


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 30, 2014)

drmike said:


> May, this time, they didn't repeat all the issues that started this thread.... But I haven't gone through their site yet to see how many sins they committed this time....


They did commit many of the same issues (like ripping the TOS from ServerMania), but AThomasHowe called them out on it on LET a few days ago and they changed the problems he pointed out.  http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/33081/chicago-vps-unreliable-terrible-support#latest

Clouds4India/VPSRaid's justification for ripping content from ServerMania: he's clueless about what should go in a TOS. 



> You expect a new comer ( with no budget ) getting a good design ?? let alone content about what he doesn't know ??
> 
> And for your kind info i haven't taken it from there I've taken it from servermania , and im designing my own site which is currently available @ https://www.vpsraid.com/test/
> 
> ...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 30, 2014)

So he's essentially the slightly better spoken version of mtwisatool, then?


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 30, 2014)

More or less, it seems. Prrrr!  ^_^



Aldryic C said:


> So he's essentially the slightly better spoken version of mtwisatool, then?


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2014)

I didn't realize there was any conversation about these folks until rest of you posted up what happened elsewhere...  Too damn funny, and rinse and repeat.

The offers being slung on LE* are for the most part shitola, scamtarded and would be punted from any self respecting site or marketplace.

I can't believe what they are letting fly over there.   Aiding and abetting theft.


----------



## msp - nick (Aug 31, 2014)

Ouch! Don't see this guy lasting for that long. Summers over now being the 1st of September and all.


----------



## clouds4india (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope this topic is still alive? ,

I would like to start off by mentioning that I do agree i was at fault doing the following

1.copying TOS of another provider
2. I wasn't clueless of the datacenter ( although I didnt know if it belonged to kansas )

I was new to the industry being an 18y old you shouldn't expect much @ startup point of time when all I knew was virtualisation / PHP / MYSQL development.

Keeping that aside I haven't seen anyone ever pointing out that our services / support wasn't intact ? Being in business since november ? You should consider speaking about the Merits too...., Or are you intrested in Demerits only

I've seen someone posting "THEY ARE BACK WITH A NEW COMPANY NAME" Ofc I

Don't / Didn't / Never wanted to be a summer host. I've been trying to find an ideal datacenter to cut out the costs for the end consumer with a barely fair margin for the company.

I've surely found my ideal co-location iwth HostDime in Orlando. Which meets my requirement to providing budget KVM servers.

Coming to the point people have branded me "LAZY BASTARD SUMMER HOST" Well I'll tell you what I've done I ripped their TOS didnt bother to go through replaced "servermania.com" -> "Clouds4India"

I did go through various TOS overtime and am ready with the appropriate version of it. The site will be updated with new terms within 24h so be sure to check it and let me know if theres anything left to change.


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2014)

Namaste!

Well, welcome @clouds4india

I get on people for taking the lazy and dishonest route.  That's my job.

Endorsements of your services, those are for customers.  Feel free to have them post such praises.

Shame it takes public scrutiny to have people do the right thing though.


----------



## clouds4india (Sep 30, 2014)

I dont mind your criticisms , i agree the front end which i first had was pretty fucked up . But i have improved it on the way studying the market and going through content other providers put on their site. My own custom design simple one made out of bootstrap will be up tommorow most probably with updated TOS , SLA , Privacy & AUP. Hope you'll be there to go through and further criticise if there are any flaws in it.

People who take it as a postive way its not a shame for them. I do accept your crits in a positive way and strive to be better.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 30, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> I hope this topic is still alive? ,
> 
> 
> I would like to start off by mentioning that I do agree i was at fault doing the following
> ...


I stopped reading after that.

I apologize but I'm going to be brutally honest right here.  I don't care if your "service is great" right now.  I don't care if you're in the best datacenter in the world.  If your legal documents and registrations aren't in order and if you didn't spend *time* on your paperwork, I won't even look at your service.  

The amount of investment (time and money) that goes into all of that shows how much you're invested in running your "company".  Short-term, anyone with an underloaded server can have "great service", but how do I know you'll be here tomorrow?  How can I make sure you're liable (or at least more liable than no registration)?  Why should I trust you with providing me service when you don't even have the decency to *write your own Terms of Service*?

Don't be a hack.  Don't be a summer host.  If you are, don't even start.  

Again, I apologize for being brutally honest right there (and incredibly unprofessional), but it just had to be said.  It aggravates me when the only go-to excuse is "you haven't even tried our service, how do you know how terrible I am?".  I don't care, you don't have your paperwork in order therefore I'm not going to purchase service from you.


----------



## clouds4india (Sep 30, 2014)

I've re-written my own version o f TOS which is quite simple and small and upto point. I've also designed my own hosting template , all will be up tommorow.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 30, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> I was new to the industry being an 18y old you shouldn't expect much @ startup point of time when all I knew was virtualisation / PHP / MYSQL development.


Why are you taking peoples money if you're so inexperienced? It's not other peoples job to understand your incompetency. If you'd taken the time to learn about business, the industry and law (especially IP law) in general and started your business when you were prepared and not just excited you could have avoided all of this.

Being 18 means nothing in business. It's rough and it's tough. If you want to do this as a hobby give your services away for free.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, and you're *still* stealing. Just images this time.


----------



## MattKC (Oct 1, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> I've re-written my own version o f TOS which is quite simple and small and upto point. I've also designed my own hosting template , all will be up tommorow.


Aside from the still stolen content, do you have a law degree? If not it would be wise to hire a lawyer to review your legal documents to verify they are even enforceable. Have you registered your business with your state/countries legal entities? If so, what is your registered #/ID?


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 1, 2014)

Sole traders dont need to register in India only companies like partnership with unlimited / limited liability who involve in vigorous business are required to , Well I've got a written bond with CCAVENUE ( incase you don't know its the largest payment gateway provider in INDIA )  They only accept legal clients with good standing for provision of the gateway so As far as im concerned im not doign anything which is considered Illegal

@



AThomasHowe said:


> Oh, and you're *still* stealing. Just images this time.


Did you completely read the comments . I've contacted DO they've told me as long as their logo ( the cloud ) isnt there in the *image* ( not images to be precise )  they are ok with it


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 1, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Why are you taking peoples money if you're so inexperienced? It's not other peoples job to understand your incompetency. If you'd taken the time to learn about business, the industry and law (especially IP law) in general and started your business when you were prepared and not just excited you could have avoided all of this.
> 
> Being 18 means nothing in business. It's rough and it's tough. If you want to do this as a hobby give your services away for free.



Yea if Zuckerberg would've thought that maybe facebook would just be a social network (ITS NOW A BUSINESS PLATFORM cum Social Network ) I did lack *paper work * experience that doesn't mean I lack  *experience in hardware & networking & ability to trouble shoot unix*


I don't know what you've got against me but the company turns 1 year old  in a few months and its not my hobby I'll definitely get to perfect point where I can provide performance and price in the same level 


I'd like to take a moment to thank all of you for taking time for a "LAZY BASTARD HOST" I will strive to become a reputable provider in near future.


Have a great day


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 1, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> Did you completely read the comments . I've contacted DO they've told me as long as their logo ( the cloud ) isnt there in the *image* ( not images to be precise )  they are ok with it


*After you were called out on it*. If nobody would have pointed it out you never would have contacted DigitalOcean. I still doubt that they gave you permission for something they paid someone else to design but I don't care enough to ask them myself.


 



clouds4india said:


> Yea if Zuckerberg would've thought that maybe facebook would just be a social network (ITS NOW A BUSINESS PLATFORM cum Social Network ) I did lack *paper work * experience that doesn't mean I lack  *experience in hardware & networking & ability to trouble shoot unix*
> 
> I don't know what you've got against me but the company turns 1 year old  in a few months and its not my hobby I'll definitely get to perfect point where I can provide performance and price in the same level
> 
> ...


Let's start out by saying that you were the one who bumped this thread and are the same person *who is still doing the same shit over and over again*. I had mostly forgotten about you until it popped back up. The main problem I have with you is the same problem I would have with any person who exhibited the same traits: you lie, steal and hide behind your age. 

I think you should also re-look your Facebook analogy. Mark Z didn't set up Facebook willy nilly, he was a very shrewd business man and alienated a lot of people being cold faced to get to where he is. You should actually watch the movie you're on about, The Social Network. While it's exaggerated, it'll show you that Facebook wasn't born of an accident.

It's nobodies fault but your own you entered the market without sufficient experience. You should have learned about it before hand or hired someone to do it for you.

You'll never be reputable until you change your ways rather than cover shit up when people call you out. Your fundamental business ethics are flawed.

Again, business is not understanding and forgiving. If I saw you walking down the street I wouldn't have a problem with you. You're not prospectively trying to charge me money then though.

What's harsher: my words or a lawsuit? Even in a case with little legal basis they can construct a case against you that's too costly and time consuming to defend.


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 1, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> *After you were called out on it*. If nobody would have pointed it out you never would have contacted DigitalOcean. I still doubt that they gave you permission for something they paid someone else to design but I don't care enough to ask them myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me (YOU LIE YOU STEAL YOU HIDE BEHIND YOUR AGE ) 


I haven't had such reputation of LIE / STEAL I've been honest about every fact , As for money I havent charged someone and then turned them down if there was something like that you surely would've heard on LET.


On a second read , STEAL in the sense  you're pointing out about the images / policies in the past ? Well when did i lie about it ? I openly admitted that yes I 've doen it also mentioned a company's name.


----------



## souen (Oct 1, 2014)

Like others, I suggested in an older thread at the other forum to get a qualified editor or native English speaker to review the site. Aside from the slightly awkward sentences, I could see (at a glance, not looking closely) 5 punctuation/grammatical errors on the front page and 1 spelling error in the AUP.

https://vpsraid.com/ (no www) directs to a "Client Portal" page with a warning that "the certificate does not match the expected identity of the site that it was retrieved from." 

I hope permission was obtained to use the current policy documents on the site. For example ...

Refund Policy:

http://www.comforthost.net/service-level-agreement.php

http://www.avenuehost.com/sla.php

Privacy Policy: http://ases.co/Portals/0/ASES%20-%20Privacy%20Policy.pdf

AUP: http://wcsnetwork.com/aup.php

However, your stance that it is an acceptable practice to copy large sections of other sites without requesting permission (or better yet, you could consider getting legal service to draft something suitable for your company) is enough of a turn-off. The lack of attention to detail also doesn't inspire confidence in this company's services.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Oct 1, 2014)

So I was just poking around a bit on your site, but it seems I'm unable to order... Any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

iWF-Jacob said:


> So I was just poking around a bit on your site, but it seems I'm unable to order... Any thoughts on the matter?


Does the problem still persist?


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

souen said:


> Like others, I suggested in an older thread at the other forum to get a qualified editor or native English speaker to review the site. Aside from the slightly awkward sentences, I could see (at a glance, not looking closely) 5 punctuation/grammatical errors on the front page and 1 spelling error in the AUP.
> 
> https://vpsraid.com/ (no www) directs to a "Client Portal" page with a warning that "the certificate does not match the expected identity of the site that it was retrieved from."
> 
> ...



thanks you mentioning i dont even know most of the sites from that as for the terms that are on my site were insisted by COO of comforthost ot be used since I am their reseller they have given full permission to display the same, the others sites you mentioned I haven never heard of them.


Thank you i hope that clarifies the part


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> Excuse me (YOU LIE YOU STEAL YOU HIDE BEHIND YOUR AGE )
> 
> 
> I haven't had such reputation of LIE / STEAL I've been honest about every fact , As for money I havent charged someone and then turned them down if there was something like that you surely would've heard on LET.
> ...




Maybe we got different reps. Like I said though, I don't think DigitalOcean pay their designers for you to use it on your own website and slap your own branding over it.


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

https://www.vpsraid.com/

dont think so


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

Reason our site was down is 

Network maintainence in the DC that took place the outage was for 2 hours since , I complained we were experiencing low speeds to Softlayer tokyo , and singapore


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> https://www.vpsraid.com/
> 
> 
> dont think so


"We were formerly known as Clouds4India, But have taken up the present name VPSRAID Solutions."

That design... Can you like ripoff the old digitalocean design a bit harder?

Original:







Then there is your ripoff of it:


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

@AThomasHowe 

If you still got problem with the DO image the one im making will be up in a few mins


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> "We were formerly known as Clouds4India, But have taken up the present name VPSRAID Solutions."
> 
> That design... Can you like ripoff the old digitalocean design a bit harder?
> 
> ...



How identical is it to my website besides the SSD one ?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> @AThomasHowe
> 
> 
> If you still got problem with the DO image the one im making will be up in a few mins


It's not me who will have a problem, it's DigitalOceans lawyers. But you *did* lie about asking for permission then?


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

Look at the source code its pure bootstrap and 1 cloud image 

https://www.vpsraid.com/assets/img/header_bg.jpg


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

People do look alikes all the time... Get your own ugly child and dress it up like your tribe does. 

Simply stated: QUIT STEALING OTHERS STUFF.

Counterfeit knockoffs aren't much better usually.

I write content and get folks like you stealing stuff I create all the damn time.  Or I get the creatives who change a word basically and say it is their own.

Part of why this whole internet experiment long term won't work since it encourages bad behavior and legal ass whoopings folks like you earn aren't worth doling out.

So little value for intellectual property it's on the floor these days.


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> It's not me who will have a problem, it's DigitalOceans lawyers. But you *did* lie about asking for permission then?


posting a screenshot


https://www.dropbox.com/s/yk7ypwfyp6kw5n7/Screenshot%202014-10-02%2017.25.48.png?dl=0


https://www.dropbox.com/s/zgzolpwun8bi3mi/Screenshot%202014-10-02%2017.25.54.png?dl=0


https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wi8i0k7p6y7vn7/Screenshot%202014-10-02%2017.26.03.png?dl=0


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> Look at the source code its pure bootstrap and 1 cloud image
> 
> https://www.vpsraid.com/assets/img/header_bg.jpg


Don't mock stuff and fake it.  Create what is you.  Get motivated and inspired.


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> People do look alikes all the time... Get your own ugly child and dress it up like your tribe does.
> 
> Simply stated: QUIT STEALING OTHERS STUFF.
> 
> ...


Abuse doesn't get you anywhere in my prospective.


Theme was originally this ... http://pittas.me/envato/html/filoxenia/red/


just took the footer got rid of the rest used bootstrap to just use 3 cols not more than that.


The products design from www.bootsnip.com 


Menu is again bootstrap + slickmenu , Digital ocean site was far far better ( no where close to rip )


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> posting a screenshot
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yk7ypwfyp6kw5n7/Screenshot%202014-10-02%2017.25.48.png?dl=0
> 
> ...


Why in the hell would you want to use a companies image in your own design... ?!?!?!

At first you struck me as just a common thief.

Now I am beginning to think your village is missing an idiot.

Again, create your own image, create your own identity, create your own copy.  At worst run to Fiverr and hire someone to do it for you.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wi8i0k7p6y7vn7/Screenshot%202014-10-02%2017.26.03.png?dl=0


"To be honest and direct, I do not believe we would allow the use of this image since it has the DigitalOcean logo on it and I am not aware of any other cases like this in my experience. It might be best to locate a new image"

So again:




AThomasHowe said:


> Maybe we got different reps. Like I said though, I don't think DigitalOcean pay their designers for you to use it on your own website and slap your own branding over it.


*Stop stealing and trying to justify it. This isn't a personal blog. This is your company website.*


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> Why in the hell would you want to use a companies image in your own design... ?!?!?!
> 
> At first you struck me as just a common thief.
> 
> ...


You've got nothing against me have you ? , why not talk politely and make your point rather than insulting ?


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> "To be honest and direct, I do not believe we would allow the use of this image since it has the DigitalOcean logo on it and I am not aware of any other cases like this in my experience. It might be best to locate a new image"
> 
> So again:
> 
> *Stop stealing and trying to justify it. This isn't a personal blog. This is your company website.*



FINE !!! wait a few mins let me do it -_- its almost done


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> FINE !!! wait a few mins let me do it -_- its almost done


And who will you steal the image from next time?

I don't think you see the deeper issue here. The issue isn't you getting called out, it's repeated theft in the first place.


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> And who will you steal the image from next time?
> 
> I don't think you see the deeper issue here. The issue isn't you getting called out, it's repeated theft in the first place.


No steal , Got your point ( dont steal and brand your company ( create your own brand ) ) Isn't it ?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> No steal , Got your point ( dont steal and brand your company ( create your own brand ) ) Isn't it ?


Exactly. Digital Ocean paid a lot of money to build their brand. You should do the same. You don't have to spend a lot of money, you can spend a lot of time instead, but think of the impression you're giving out when you are taking things from your competitors. You can't even design your own website, how can you manage an infrastructure?

I think you should learn about the importance of (personal) branding. It's very important that yours is unique to your brand, image is everything.


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Exactly. Digital Ocean paid a lot of money to build their brand. You should do the same. You don't have to spend a lot of money, you can spend a lot of time instead, but think of the impression you're giving out when you are taking things from your competitors. You can't even design your own website, how can you manage an infrastructure?
> 
> I think you should learn about the importance of (personal) branding. It's very important that yours is unique to your brand, image is everything.


You mean people look at the website rather than whats under hood ? that's like judging a book by its cover. But if you say so ( since you're in my opinion a good critic unlike the other one ) LOGO of mine is alright isn't it ( not stolen ) only thing is marketing logo


----------



## MattKC (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> You've got nothing against me have you ? , why not talk politely and make your point rather than insulting ?


Because you are not hearing or understanding what everyone is trying to tell you, repeatedly.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> You mean people look at the website rather than whats under hood ? that's like judging a book by its cover. But if you say so ( since you're in my opinion a good critic unlike the other one ) LOGO of mine is alright isn't it ( not stolen ) only thing is marketing logo


You do judge a book by it's cover online, it's all about appearances. If you can't do it yourself, hire somebody who can.

The same goes with real life products. Before I buy any of your services your website is all I see, I'm not going to test the waters with my money if you can't even be arsed to make or hire somebody to make you a decent website.

This is 2014, if you're willing to work with foreign labour or teens trying to make it on their own you can get a nice website done for $100, $500 should get you something great.


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> You do judge a book by it's cover online, it's all about appearances. If you can't do it yourself, hire somebody who can.
> 
> The same goes with real life products. Before I buy any of your services your website is all I see, I'm not going to test the waters with my money if you can't even be arsed to make or hire somebody to make you a decent website.
> 
> This is 2014, if you're willing to work with foreign labour or teens trying to make it on their own you can get a nice website done for $100, $500 should get you something great.


since you dont want to water your money im alrdy giving away 4 256 mb plans for review purpose would you be intrested?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

clouds4india said:


> since you dont want to water your money im alrdy giving away 4 256 mb plans for review purpose would you be intrested?


Not really thanks. I would ask @wlanboy or one of the admins about an official review. I'm sure wlanboy would give it a better test than me anyway.

You have to understand though it's not even your services we're calling into question, you won't get more customers to that stage. Anyone can follow a few tutorials to set up a server and then rip content from here, there and everywhere to put together a site to sell services through it. It shows determination, interest and skill to put together something unique for your brand. Really it's going to be your branding and your ctsomer support that differentiates you in this space, it's so packed.

Why would I choose VPSRaid over any other company?


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 3, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Not really thanks. I would ask @wlanboy or one of the admins about an official review. I'm sure wlanboy would give it a better test than me anyway.


Reminds me of @MannDude asking me to review GVH or CVPS.

My response was something like I do not waste my free time (as a father) to proof that the earth is a disk.

I did some reviews of hosts that gone terribly wrong - BlueVM, Urpad and TacticalVPS to name three, but my goal was to show that some not so well known hosts are worth the money.

People only write reviews if something went wrong. I want to add positive reviews and show how well those providers perform over time.


----------

